# Weight of KG 361?



## mainframe (Aug 20, 2002)

Anyone recall the advertised weight of frame (55cm) and Pro3 fork?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

mainframe said:


> Anyone recall the advertised weight of frame (55cm) and Pro3 fork?


I'm going from memory but I'm almost sure it's 1800 or 1850grams frame and fork. I'll verify tonight


----------



## mainframe (Aug 20, 2002)

Great, let me know when you verify.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

mainframe said:


> Great, let me know when you verify.


I was off. The KG261 was 1800 grams. The KG361 is 1960gr(4.29lb) with and LDS PRO3 fork


----------

